
A Simple Trojan Virus - MinhasKamal
https://github.com/MinhasKamal/TrojanCockroach
======
MinhasKamal
This program is a Trojan Virus that steals data from PC and emails it back to
the author. It spreads among PCs through USB drives. It is undetectable by any
antivirus software.

It is created only for educational purpose.

------
aloy
hmm... good project for learning purpose

